# Really gross stool question



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

OK, here goes. Does anybody have stool with a very strange consistency. Let me explain: sometimes, my stool is incredibly sticky, kind of like tar. (but it isn't black) Does anybody else have this problem? It's quite uncomfortable because it doesn't move very quickly. Sorry about the yucky details. I don't know how else to explain it!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2001)

YES, I get it sometimes with cramps and abdominal pain. My Doc told me it is Mucus from the linings of the intestines, Kind of clear/yellow stuff right.


----------



## lisa01 (Sep 24, 2001)

Hi guys,Deirpg, I'm sorry I don't think I've had that kind of stool because my stools move very quickly







but I have had the clear/yellow ones like Gasboy and yes, that is mucus. That comes w/ cramps, too. Have you noticed what type of food might precede that? I noticed when I have milk my poos will burn me and be very dark (but not sticky, it's still D). That's pretty much the only food trigger I can really point out. Just a glass of milk.







I love milk.


----------



## sabry (Oct 14, 2001)

yes, i had that consistency too, especially in the past, now i am more on a hard side. To tell you the truth, i prefer that consintency that the hard ones, even if it leaves you with a "funny" fealing, because it is less painful than the hard onestake care


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

thats where im at this month.I never feel like im done.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

YES, I have to use moist towelettes to really clean myself. It's normal pooh.


----------



## WILLIAM GALLO (Dec 23, 2000)

That seems to be my life story with IBS-D. Every time I have a bowel movement, I have to wash my butt. One time to make things easier I shaved back there where the sun don't shine. I will never do that again. It was great at first, but when the hair started growing back, every time I sat down, I thought I sat on my wife’s hairbrush. Bad experience! Lotronex worked great for me I hope we get it back soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2001)

This is gross too, but I sometimes have reddish-bloody mucous. My dr. insists that is ok, but my gut instinct (pun intended) doens't. Anyone else have this? Does it sound "OK" to you???William...thanks for bringing a smile to my face. The hair brush anology was great!


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

Like many, I have found that baby wipes really help. I use them every bowel movement. They have helped keep me clean, reduce the soreness/tenderness, and prevent reduce troublesome things lie hemerroids etc.They're not just for babies any more.


----------



## luluva (Jan 15, 2001)

I also have the bloody mucus problem and my GI doc also told me I was okay. I had a colonoscopy just to make sure and he said that he couldn't find anything wrong. I too, still think something's wrong, but they can't find anything, so I guess I'll go on thinking I'm all right.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2001)

Thanks for the confirmation on the bloody mucus thing. I heard exactly the same thing and had a colonoscopy that revealed nothing, so I guess it is ok. Just sounds WRONG!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2001)

Ok, cool. I was totally freaked out when I had these same symptoms of snotty yuk when I went #2. I saw a doctor, and he just gave me antibiotics. I was concerned because (I am gay) he thought it could be AIDS related. TALK ABOUT ADDING STRESS! I am always safe, and not sexually active anyway! Well, I just got diagnosed with IBS after having a rash looked at. My new doctor looked at my history and told me I had IBS. What a relief (Kind of). I haven't had these kind of stools for a while, but for a week I had extremely hight temperatures, these kind of stools, and constipation, and that pain behind the ribs. It all makes sense now that I know what I have. WE ARE NOT ALONE!


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I get that type of stool when I really really have to go and there's no time to make it. It usually occurs too late when I've diddled myself.


----------

